# Trying to install aide errors out



## mdudley (Dec 5, 2013)

When I try to install aide I get an error that the archive format is unrecognizable.

```
cd /usr/ports/security/aide
king-cart# make install clean
===>   aide-0.15.1_1 depends on executable: bison - not found
===>    Verifying install for bison in /usr/ports/devel/bison
===> Fetching all distfiles required by bison-2.7.1,1 for building
===>  Extracting for bison-2.7.1,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for bison-2.7.1.tar.xz.
===>   bison-2.7.1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/xz - found
bsdtar: Unrecognized archive format: Inappropriate file type or format
bsdtar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/bison.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/aide.
```

Researching I found that you have to put the path to bsdtar in the make.conf file.  I did a which command for bsdtar and found it was in /usr/bin, and put this in the file:

```
TAR=/usr/bin/bsdtar
```

I still get the same error. So I try to compile the latest by going to [something missing? -- mod.]  But when I run it I get this:

```
pkgconf-0.9.3 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/archivers/libarchive.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/archivers/libarchive.
```

So if I am reading this right, it wants me to install an older version 0.9 over a more recent version 0.25?  That does not seem right.  Why doesn't it do the update itself if it wants a different version than what is installed?

Does any have any advice?

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2013)

This looks like a rather old system, what version of FreeBSD?

I'm not sure if this is going to help with the first issue:

```
20090921:
  AFFECTS: users of archivers/lzmautils, archivers/lzmautils-devel
  AUTHOR: Christian Weisgerber <naddy@FreeBSD.org>

  The XZ Utils distribution has superseded LZMA Utils, so the xz port has
  been added and the lzmautils ports have been removed.  To perform the
  move, run one of the following commands:

  If using portupgrade:

        # portupgrade -o archivers/xz lzmautils\*

  If using portmaster:

        # portmaster -o archivers/xz archivers/lzmautils
  or
        # portmaster -o archivers/xz archivers/lzmautils-devel

  as applicable.
```
Make sure you don't still have archivers/lzmautils installed.

The second issue:

```
20120726:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf

  # portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
    or
  # portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*

  pkgng:
  # pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
  # pkg install -f devel/pkgconf
```

All this can be found in /usr/ports/UPDATING. You should always read it before upgrading anything.


----------

